# Scratch Board for Poodle Nails



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Just an idea, what if you actually grabbed her paws and scratched them yourself ? It would go much faster.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Dechi said:


> Just an idea, what if you actually grabbed her paws and scratched them yourself ? It would go much faster.


I’ve tried filing her nails myself, which she didn’t mind, but I saw no results. This way, she files them down efficiently while I continue to work slowly and separately on desensitizing her to having her front paws handled.

It took less than a minute to get her scratching the board with enthusiasm:










And each scratch would be the equivalent of multiple swipes by hand. This makes my poor, chronically sore body very happy.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I had wondered how it would file the nails without also filings the pads, so the visual helps!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Starla said:


> I had wondered how it would file the nails without also filings the pads, so the visual helps!


It’s mostly about the angle of the board. The photo I posted above shows good form.

When the board’s not vertical enough, her nails stick out from the pressure on her pads:


----------



## eeeeeek (Dec 13, 2020)

Thank you for posting this! I'm thinking about doing this for Stella, and it looks pretty simple


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

PeggyTheParti said:


> It took less than a minute to get her scratching the board with enthusiasm:


Is it self-rewarding? I know cats scratch for a variety of reasons, but I didn't realize dogs would enjoy it, too.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

eeeeeek said:


> Thank you for posting this! I'm thinking about doing this for Stella, and it looks pretty simple


This is a good overview:









DIY Nail File/Scratch Board for Toenails


If you struggle with trimming your dog’s nails for any reason, it’s worth making a doggy nail file and teaching your dog to use it. Clipping or dremeling (grinding) your dog’s nai…




thoughtfuldogs.com





I like the idea of a curved board to get the outer nails, but it’s the front middles that seem to grow the fastest/longest on Peggy. I’m guessing they make the least contact with the ground.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Liz said:


> Is it self-rewarding? I know cats scratch for a variety of reasons, but I didn't realize dogs would enjoy it, too.


I think it must be, based on how quickly Peggy offered up the behaviour. Maybe it’s the natural digging action more than the scratching? She was thrilled when I pulled the board out again today.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Hide the file between uses. Some dogs find it so self-reinforcing they'll file their nails short enough to bleed. Noelle has a board like this, too. I use the cue, "Dig!" which she happily does. Pay attention to the pads, also. They can get kind of beat up doing this.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I’ve not figured how to get it to stand still and vertically enough on its own, so this will for sure be an activity Peggy and I do together.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I wonder if this would work for Sophy - not sure how it would help the dewclaws, though, and those are the real problem. Poppy is very stoical about having hers done - anything for chicken - even though her nails are black and I have quicked her several times, but Sophy is hard work...

I also wonder if the angle of a boot jack would be about right? They are not expensive, and would just need covering with sand paper. Could even be dual purpose!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Interesting. With past dogs that hated their nails done I've tried many methods to sand the nail down but mostly to no avail. Now, I'm really liking this new dremel I have. I may have to make one of these boards though, maybe my cats would use it too or more than that do their scratch posts. And if Renn likes it it will be a win win. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

How do you get Peggy to scratch on it? Or is it a natural instinct thing? Winnie's nails are so long and I am to scared to try trimming so will leave it to the groomer next week. I had thought about a scratch board but had some questions about it. 
1) how do they know what to do?
2) is it only for the front paws (sorry if its a dumb question but couldn't imagine them doing the back ones)?
3) will this encourage digging which I am trying to discourage (before she tears my sofa or duvet)?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

WinnieThePoodle said:


> How do you get Peggy to scratch on it? Or is it a natural instinct thing? Winnie's nails are so long and I am to scared to try trimming so will leave it to the groomer next week. I had thought about a scratch board but had some questions about it.
> 1) how do they know what to do?
> 2) is it only for the front paws (sorry if its a dumb question but couldn't imagine them doing the back ones)?
> 3) will this encourage digging which I am trying to discourage (before she tears my sofa or duvet)?


1) Grab a handful of yummy, easy-to-eat treats, and sit with the board held firmly, almost vertically in front of you. Give it some time and Winnie will eventually reach out a paw for it. At the moment she does this, capture the behaviour by marking it with a word like “Good!” or “Yes!” and reward with a treat. (I use a clicker for this because I like the precision.) With time, increase the requirements for a reward until she’s consistently doing good, hard scratches.

Here’s a video tutorial: 




But you can find lots more online.

2) There are some tutorials for the back feet. It seems doable, but much more complicated, and some dogs struggle to get it. Thankfully, Peggy’s hind nails are naturally much shorter than the front. I think they wear down more with regular exercise. Plus, she doesn’t really mind when I fiddle around with her back feet, probably because I handled them a lot when she was a puppy, just lounging on the couch. Or maybe they’ve never been quicked by her groomer. I suspect the front have.

3) When trying to deter natural behaviors like digging, I find it very helpful to provide a preferred outlet for them. This could be a great way to teach Winnie “Dig this, not that.”


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I’ve refined my technique a little. I now sit on a chair and hold the scratch board tightly with my knees, and I hold the treats behind the board rather than keeping them in my pocket. This has increased Peggy’s focus on the board and also the intensity of her scratches. Now a treat can suddenly “appear” when she gives the board a really good, hard scratch, motivating her to keep focused on the board (and improving her aim), rather than switching her focus up to me and causing her to accidentally swipe at my vulnerable fingers - ouch.

So far, I’m still loving this system. Just need to get a coarser grain.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Wow, I didn’t know dogs would do this!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I picked up some 80 grain sandpaper today, and a cutting board to stick it on, and wow! One very short session and we’re right at the quick on her front middle nails! Only issue I’m having is that she must be applying pressure unevenly, because the nails are wearing down on an angle, from the outside of each nail towards the center. I need to figure out what she’s doing so I can refine her technique with the clicker.

Here’s my new-and-improved(ish) scratch board:










Can you tell I was eager to try it out? That price tag is going to require more patience than I’ve currently got.


----------



## eeeeeek (Dec 13, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I picked up some 80 grain sandpaper today, and a cutting board to stick it on, and wow! One very short session and we’re right at the quick on her front middle nails! Only issue I’m having is that she must be applying pressure unevenly, because the nails are wearing down on an angle, from the outside of each nail towards the center. I need to figure out what she’s doing so I can refine her technique with the clicker.
> 
> Here’s my new-and-improved(ish) scratch board:
> 
> ...


Is that just a wood cutting board?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

eeeeeek said:


> Is that just a wood cutting board?


Yep, bamboo. It’s perfect for holding between my knees. I’d like to eventually try ramp tread in place of the sandpaper.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I’d like to eventually try ramp tread in place of the sandpaper.


Why ramp tread? Sandpaper too aggressive? Does it "sand" down her pads. Or are you just thinking about the glue/sticky backing? Ramp tread won't "cut" (file) like sandpaper does. After the training you've already done, is she now open to having her nails filed with an emery board? You could make your own sturdy/aggressive sandpaper emery boards.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Why ramp tread? Sandpaper too aggressive? Does it "sand" down her pads. Or are you just thinking about the glue/sticky backing? Ramp tread won't "cut" (file) like sandpaper does. After the training you've already done, is she now open to having her nails filed with an emery board? You could make your own sturdy/aggressive sandpaper emery boards.


There is very coarse tread available, which apparently holds up longer than sandpaper, and is also more cost effective.

She was always okay with having her nails filed, but this is so much more efficient and is much easier for me. It’s also kinda fun.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I really need to try this with Sophy. Today we interrupted desensitising to actually cut nails before they got so long she risked orthopaedic injury. The screams could be heard a mile away - I hate forcing her, but the nails really were getting dangerously long. She does not make a sound during the actual cutting, it is the thought of it that stresses her out, so of course I get stressed too, and we both end up gibbering wrecks. But after very generous food rewards we moved from the dreaded Nail Clipping Chair to the happier Tickle Toes Game chair, and had a long massage and tickle session till we'd both calmed down - and she had no problem with me handling her paws once the nail clippers were out of sight. She has very long hair on her feet, so I need to be able to do a lot of manipulation to be able to use a grinder without catching it - socks generated a screaming session at the mere idea! We will get there, but it would help enormously if she wore them down more herself.

Perhaps a step by step guide on how you introduced the idea to Peggy would be a good idea?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

fjm said:


> I really need to try this with Sophy. Today we interrupted desensitising to actually cut nails before they got so long she risked orthopaedic injury. The screams could be heard a mile away - I hate forcing her, but the nails really were getting dangerously long. She does not make a sound during the actual cutting, it is the thought of it that stresses her out, so of course I get stressed too, and we both end up gibbering wrecks. But after very generous food rewards we moved from the dreaded Nail Clipping Chair to the happier Tickle Toes Game chair, and had a long massage and tickle session till we'd both calmed down - and she had no problem with me handling her paws once the nail clippers were out of sight. She has very long hair on her feet, so I need to be able to do a lot of manipulation to be able to use a grinder without catching it - socks generated a screaming session at the mere idea! We will get there, but it would help enormously if she wore them down more herself.
> 
> Perhaps a step by step guide on how you introduced the idea to Peggy would be a good idea?


Poor Sophy. And poor you! It stinks having to push past their clear communications of unease. Really does a number on me.

I’ve definitely noticed Peggy isn’t so jumpy about having her front paws restrained now, probably because I’ve given her a break from clipping. It’s encouraging to see how quickly I’ve regained her trust, though I know I could erode it even faster.

I wish I’d made a video of our first session. I very much let Peggy lead the way, using the clicker to capture her exploratory swipes and then shape them into consistent scratches down the centre of the board.

First I held the board more horizontally, maybe 45 degrees. It provides a better target to start with, but you don’t want to do that for long, as the angle scratches the pads rather than the nails. Not sure why I see this method being used in so many videos. Maybe those dogs have _really_ long nails.

Peggy has a “paw” cue, which means both “shake a paw” and also “paw at whatever I’m pointing at.” This made it very easy for us, but most dogs will eventually make contact on their own. Peggy likes figuring out how to get a click, as long as I reward generously to start. I don’t think I even did anything, just held the board and let her figure it out. For any contact, I clicked and treated.

Over the course of that first session, I made the board more vertical, while also getting a little more stingy with the clicks. By the third session, if she clawed at the top of the board, no click. If she gave just a weak swipe, no click. I wanted her firmly targeting the centre of the board. I don’t use a cue unless she pauses, at which point I give a gentle knock to the back of the board. Scratch, click, treat.

I keep the sessions very short (maybe a minute), watching her nails carefully. This becomes even more important as her technique improves or if you’re using a coarse sandpaper. Starting with 120 was good for safety. We now use 80. What works best for you will definitely depend on your dog’s nails.

I had to teach Peggy not to keep scratching with just one paw. She is always quicker to offer up the right, so I added an “other paw” cue, after which she only earned a click if she switched paws. She caught on quickly.

Now I just sit down with the board and, with only occasional reminders, she alternates paws with one or two hard swipes. I no longer click, but I hold a handful of kibble behind the board and still reward her after every paw. When I was using the 120, I thought I’d need to work up to more of a digging action, treating after half a dozen swipes or more. But that would actually be dangerous with her nails on the coarse grit. What we’re doing now is perfect.

If you’re having trouble visualizing it, this is pretty close to our method, except I sit on an ottoman that’s slightly lower than a chair, with the board held between my knees:





It’s easier on my body than kneeling.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

I would like to try this. Deacon does not like the nail clipper, or the dremil. I get it over with, but because we both hate nail time, his nails are often over grown. I'd rather do this, than take 2 hours to slowly chip away at his nails.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Deacon has a paw cue, do I just ask for this, or did you shape a swiping motion? let us know if you find a way to get her to angle her paws a little bit better. I wonder if he'd let me pick up his foot and swipe it...


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Ava. said:


> Deacon has a paw cue, do I just ask for this, or did you shape a swiping motion? let us know if you find a way to get her to angle her paws a little bit better. I wonder if he'd let me pick up his foot and swipe it...


I think this will be fun for you and Deacon.

I _may_ have pointed at the board and said “paw,” but I’m not sure. Definitely not necessary. I think most dogs will investigate on their own, especially if they’ve been clicker trained. Peggy starts offering up all sorts of things when the clicker comes out. Like, “How about this? No? Okay, what do you think of this? Oh! You like that? Yay! Here’s more.”

Poodles can also be super pawsy. I started out trying to extinguish Peggy’s sometimes exhausting, sometimes painful (!!) pawing behaviour. But now I encourage it in appropriate situations.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks - it may take us a little longer as Sophy is not clicker trained and is not prone to pawing. I shall think of suitable games to get us there step by step.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

fjm said:


> Thanks - it may take us a little longer as Sophy is not clicker trained and is not prone to pawing. I shall think of suitable games to get us there step by step.


If she’s wary of props, you could begin by teaching a basic dig command. I’m sure she’d have loads of fun uncovering treats from beneath blankets.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I keep Peggy’s scratch board in the gap between the fridge and the cabinets. As I was putting it away today, she reached out her paw and gave it one last wistful swipe as it disappeared. Lol. An hour later, she lay down and just stared at it.










She loves it so much.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

How did you resist pulling it out for her again?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Liz said:


> How did you resist pulling it out for her again?


It was pretty hard after that last wistful paw.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Felt bad so did another session today:



















This photo shows where I hold her treats (just a handful of kibble she really likes):










I can then magically reveal them after each swipe.

My knees do most of the gripping, but I sometimes also hold the cutting board handle, which is cut out of the top of the board. During a session, I monitor her nails and angle the board accordingly, bringing the left or right side forward to target certain parts.

At this point she consistently alternates paws with only the occasional reminder. It’s so quick and easy and clearly very rewarding for her. I really can’t recommend this method enough if your poodle doesn’t get much exercise on concrete or other hard surfaces.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 17, 2019)

Have you figured out any tricks for the back nails?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Pytheis said:


> Have you figured out any tricks for the back nails?


Nope. Peggy’s much better about having her back feet handled, plus the back nails seem to wear down more naturally than the front. They’ve not been an issue for us, so I’ve not even tried.

My friend is currently taking an online course so she can attempt to train her collie to do his back nails, but she’s not entirely convinced it’s doable.

Here’s the basic idea:


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

For anyone who’s on the fence about trying this method, my husband and I have both noticed that the shape of Peggy’s front paws have changed. Her nails (even when taken down to the quick) were affecting the way she stood, making her front paws look increasingly “long,” as though she was angled back slightly. I can only imagine how that was affecting the rest of her body.

She’s now standing straight up over much more compact-looking paws. (Forgive my lack of technical jargon. Lol. I’m sure there’s a much better way to describe this.)


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> For anyone who’s on the fence about trying this method, my husband and I have both noticed that the shape of Peggy’s front paws have changed. Her nails (even when taken down to the quick) were affecting the way she stood, making her front paws look increasingly “long,” as though she was angled back slightly. I can only imagine how that was affecting the rest of her body.
> 
> She’s now standing straight up over much more compact-looking paws. (Forgive my lack of technical jargon. Lol. I’m sure there’s a much better way to describe this.)


I think poodles have cat paws. Where their paws are all tight together.. like a cats. But when their nails are long their paws kinda splay out and thats called a hare foot or a flat foot










How long your dogs nails are drastically effects how they carry themselves, and long periods of unkept nails can cause arthritis. Its so important to find a way that works for you and your dog when it comes to nail trimming! good job PTP for finding something that works for you guys


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

The frustrating part is that Peggy’s nails _were_ being trimmed regularly, at least by normal dog ownership standards. In fact, they were being trimmed twice as often as Gracie’s were. It just wasn’t enough to keep the quicks back. So the shortest possible trim was slowly getting longer and longer.


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

I finally got around to making a scratch board for Winnie. Here she is using it. We need a bit more practice and Winnie wants more cheese. She is getting the idea and we managed to shave a few millimeters off her nails so far.






Hopefully the link will work, its the first time I am trying this.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Great job, Winnie!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

WinnieThePoodle said:


> I finally got around to making a scratch board for Winnie. Here she is using it. We need a bit more practice and Winnie wants more cheese. She is getting the idea and we managed to shave a few millimeters off her nails so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it!! Well done, Winnie! (And you!)


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

That's cute


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Peggy and I both still love her scratch board! Has anyone else started using one?


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

Yep Winnie uses hers regularly. Better than clipping her nails. Works like a treat.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

WinnieThePoodle said:


> Yep Winnie uses hers regularly. Better than clipping her nails. Works like a treat.


Yay! I’ve watched Winnie’s video multiple times.  So incredibly CUTE. Does she seem to enjoy it?

Peggy tends to make weird grumbly groany sounds with each swipe. My parents got to watch a session recently and they thought it was the most fascinating (and hilarious) thing.


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Yay! I’ve watched Winnie’s video multiple times.  So incredibly CUTE. Does she seem to enjoy it?
> 
> Peggy tends to make weird grumbly groany sounds with each swipe. My parents got to watch a session recently and they thought it was the most fascinating (and hilarious) thing.


She loves doing it and starts going before I give the command to scratch. She gets a bit of cheese for her reward.


----------



## Pavie (May 4, 2021)

We ended up getting a nail dremel


----------



## Audi (Aug 3, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Peggy and I both still love her scratch board! Has anyone else started using one?
> 
> View attachment 486992


How cool! I’m definitely making one for Bijou! I was so worried about her nails affecting her feet. I’ve been filing a little every day. This is better.


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

Audi said:


> How cool! I’m definitely making one for Bijou! I was so worried about her nails affecting her feet. I’ve been filing a little every day. This is better.


Also because its like a game so they enjoy doing it.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I forgot our scratch board at home, so I cobbled together this quick vacation version:










Just a clipboard from the Dollar Store. Works perfectly!


----------

